# Heading to the theater



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought this might evolve into an ongoing thread. My preference is to wait for movies to be released on video but every now and then I simply can't. Two recent releases Dr. Strange and Arrival have me salivating to head to my local theater. The wife and I plan on pulling a double header tomorrow evening.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I go with my wife or friends maybe once or twice a year to the Theater...mainly just because I can't wait to see how the movie is.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I just saw Dr. Strange. One of the better Marvel movies since "Ant Man"


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> I just saw Dr. Strange. One of the better Marvel movies since "Ant Man"


Purchased 4 0'clock tickets in the Dolby Prime theater. We're looking forward to it!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome!!! Have fun.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I go with my wife or friends maybe once or twice a year to the Theater...mainly just because I can't wait to see how the movie is.


 We go a bit more than that but not by much. Probably in the 5-8 times a year range. It seems lately there just isn't that many movies released that gives us that itch. Plus the tickets cost $18/per for the Dolby Prime Theater.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JBrax said:


> We go a bit more than that but not by much. Probably in the 5-8 times a year range. It seems lately there just isn't that many movies released that gives us that itch. Plus the tickets cost $18/per for the Dolby Prime Theater.


We have a local Dolby Atmos theater that has $5 Tuesdays (last time I went that is what it was)...so it is pretty inexpensive for a movie unless you eat there.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You can't beat that price! I'm not sure if ours has any specials? Our Prime theater you actually pick out the seats when you purchase the tickets.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JBrax said:


> You can't beat that price! I'm not sure if ours has any specials? Our Prime theater you actually pick out the seats when you purchase the tickets.


We have a theater in the area that lets you pick out your seats when you get your tickets, they have all home theater style recliners, drink holders, plus they serve drinks to you. I haven't went there yet though.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ours is like that minus bringing drinks to your seat. There is another theater nearby called The Fork and Screen that will bring drinks and food to your seat. Unfortunately the audio/video is not on the same level as the Dolby Prime experience.


----------

